# the rain in spain....



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just out of interest, it hasnt stopped raining here now for 24 hours!! Its not cold (well not as cold as the UK), but its very wet!! It appears to be forecast for the next 3 days!!!

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Me again Jojo,
Oh what I wouldn't give to be moaning about the rain in Spain....lol !
Like you say it is still warmer than the UK...........but here in the Highlands we still got snow & sleat & rain all that in any hour of the day, every hour of the day ! Depressing isn't it !
Never mind, log fires lit and I'll just sit with my book............hoping I am in your shoes this time next year if not sooner !
Nance.


----------



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

yes we too are still having mixture of weather, hail stones, sunshine, then rain, then frost, so i would rather have the rain too, lol.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Been lovely herer today, bit cloudy in the late afternoon, but bright sunshine earlier


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Just out of interest, it hasnt stopped raining here now for 24 hours!! Its not cold (well not as cold as the UK), but its very wet!! It appears to be forecast for the next 3 days!!!
> 
> Jo


About time too. As an aside the current drought conditions MAY lead to TAP WATER nor being free in restaurants any more. One of little things one hears in Town Halls!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> About time too. As an aside the current drought conditions MAY lead to TAP WATER nor being free in restaurants any more. One of little things one hears in Town Halls!


After last night, I cant believe there'll ever be a shortage again!! Mind you the sun has finally decided to show itself this morning and its drying everything up very quickly! - more rain forecast for later though 


Jo


----------

